# Oil Rig Ashore Tristan De Cunha



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Amazing what you find when surfing. Came across the following story which I thought would interest members.

'Tug Mighty Deliverer towing semi-sub platform PXXI from Macae Brazil to Capetown. During severe weather tow released. Visual contact kept but on 16th May contact lost. Resighted on the 23rd May but lost again. Tug Ruby Deliverer joined search without success. 
Rig PXXI found by Tristan islanders ashore on reef at Trypot south east coast of Tristan de Cunha.'

Full story can be read on the Tristan web site, which is very interesting and many ship matters related there with pictures.
I recommend a visit.
the site address:
http://www.tristandc.com
Will post picture of rig ashore in gallery.
Hawkey01 (Read)


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

An interesting story Hawkey,
In 2006 with all the technology available, how do you loose contact with a 6000tn semi-submersible? 
Surely they could have kept it safely within range for the radar to see it. 
You would of thought that there would be some kind of beacon on board.

Frank


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Hawkeye,
How apt is your SN name!!
Only a hawk could pick out that site from all the clutter!!
Congrats from down under.
Regards
David D.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Salvage work on rig 'Turtle' being attempted. Full details on www.tristandc.com/newsofPXXI.php


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Update on the PXXI rig. Tug Zouros Hellas 1487 tons 10,000bhp on station
with salvage team. Attempts from 29thJune-1st July unsuccessful. Did not manage to move rig. Another tug Fairmont Sherpa being despatched from Capetown 5th July. Eta Tristan 10/11th July. Departure not yet confirmed.
Full story and update can be viewed www.tristandc.com

Hawkey01 (egg)


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

I know this is a very old thread but thought I would just update with the latest news.
The Governor of StHelena and its department Tristan de Cunha has issued a permit under the Environmental Protection (Overseas Territories) Order 1988 for the stranded rig to be disposed of at sea. , with due regard to meeting environmental concerns. Work could start Mid December. Full news on www.tristandc.com
Hawkey01


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Rig update*

Update on the oil rig.
Mv Kelso due to arrive at Tristan on Friday 22nd December with advanced party of salvors on board, with the 3,180 tonnes salvage tug De Hong (details to follow). Built 2000 in China. Chartered by the salvors, Titan due to sail on or around 23rd December if equipment can be airfreighted in on time. So it is likely an attempt to finally remove the oil rig and consign her to the deep will be made early in 2007. The tug may have to return to Capetown to collect additional equipment depending on site assessments over the New Year period. This from Tristan News.

De Hong
IMO - 9191981
Callsign - BSCE
Tug
Built 2000 July. Donghai shipyard Shanghai.
Registered - China
15,660 BHP.
Home port Shanghai
Max speed - 20 knots
Bollard pull 180T.
Photo by C. Schriek. 

Hawkey01


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Update 4th Jan - Rig Ashore Tristan Da Cunha*

Tug De Hong arrived Tristan 29th December. Salvage is underway.
De Hong with Titan salvage team now at rig "A TURTLE" as it now seems to be called, on Saturday 30th December
Attached photo by Tristan administrator Mike Bentley.
Hawkey01(==D)


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Update 11th January 2007*

From www.tristandc.com news desk.

Salvage going well, 300 tons of scrap metal already removed to reduce weight and assist flotation. Divers may have to resort to drilling and even blasting a way through the reef on which the rig is stranded, in order to float it out to sea. There have been unforseen delays as salvage team encounter and work around problems not anticipated during original survey. It is understood that the Titan team are now looking at the Spring Tides on or around 18th February as suitable time to attempt the refloating and towing. www.tristandc.com has also learnt that the rig will be towed 12 miles from the island to finally consign the rusting hulk to the deep. Provided the 6,357 tonne platform can be shifted.
All the news can be read on the web site as quoted above.

Hawkey01(Frogger)


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Oil rig Ashore Tristan de Cunha - update 8th February*

Update on the salvage operations on "A Turtle".
3rd February tug "De Hong" using 70% power onto tow/rig was unable to move it. Although plenty of buoyancy on port side of rig the tides were not sufficient to lift the stbd side clear of the reef. Main attempt still scheduled for mid-Feb. 
Photos of the attempt and story www.tristandc.com

Hawkey01(Frogger)


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*Turtle A Rig.*

the Turtle A rig was finaly towed to a water depth of 3500m and scuttled,full story at Tristan Da Cunha web site


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Well that's good news.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Dom/Tonga,
At last they have succeeded in refloating the rig and sent her to the deep. I have not looked for a couple of days, that is great news.

Hawkey01


----------

